# Sophie's Cancer Has Returned



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry, but glad that she has you to love her and care for her and fill every day with as much life and happiness as possible, and when the time comes, to make her final moments easy for her, at no matter what cost to yourselves. Every happy day is a gift you give her, and for a dog, living in the present as they do, a gift beyond price.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Aw sorry to hear about that, poor Sophie. Love on her for me too


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Becky, I'm so sorry to hear this :'( Bless you for taking her on and giving her the best life she could possibly have. It's not fair that it won't be as long as it should be  Sending you and Sophie (and Polly) lots of love and hugs.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It takes a very special family to adopt a dog that has had cancer and is likely to get it back. �� Sophie is so lucky to have you make the time she does have the best that it can be. That picture is adorable; I can see how she stole your hearts so quickly.

By the way those double ??were suppose to be an Angel emoji, not sure what happened there.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear this, but it's so lovely that you've had this time with beautiful Sophie. Thinking of you all. xx


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Good thoughts for Sophie and that she never has to feel bad during this time. I know you love her and will watch her like a hawk to decide when to release her. So sad it has returned...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so sad to hear this news.........
You are giving Sophie the best life can offer her for the time she has left and I know your heart is breaking, but I also know she will not cross that bridge from a breeders kennel, but in the arms of a very loving, compassionate, person with a very big heart! Blessings to you both.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry this his happening to Sophie. She sure is lucky she found you. She will be well taken care of and happy until the end. I hope it's not too hard on you, we get attached to them so fast !


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you all so much. Your kind words mean so much. I just spent 2 hours on a blanket with Sophie in the backyard under a tree, in the shade. We watched the chickens run around the yard and enjoyed the beautiful weather. It was a wonderful way to spend the afternoon after such sad news this morning.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BeckyM I am so sad to see this news, but I am sure you will give her many lovely days and fill yourself with beautiful pictures of her enjoying life for how ever long she has. In another thread the user sophie anne has brought her spoo also named Sophie to live with her after her mother had said she thought it was time for her to cross the bridge. Look at her thread, I think you two are joined in the cosmos with your two beautiful senior Sophies.

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/199090-then-there-were-two-dogs-my-apartment.html


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> BeckyM I am so sad to see this news, but I am sure you will give her many lovely days and fill yourself with beautiful pictures of her enjoying life for how ever long she has. In another thread the user sophie anne has brought her spoo also named Sophie to live with her after her mother had said she thought it was time for her to cross the bridge. Look at her thread, I think you two are joined in the cosmos with your two beautiful senior Sophies.
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/199090-then-there-were-two-dogs-my-apartment.html


Thanks for showing me that thread. Her Sophie is so lucky to be at her house now with such loving care.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BeckyM said:


> Thanks for showing me that thread. Her Sophie is so lucky to be at her house now with such loving care.


I just have to believe that there will be good karma for all the Sophies.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Aw Becky, what a shame when Sophie has such a wonderful life with you. So glad you and Pollyanna got to share your lives with her and give her some wonderful times. Hugs,jj


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

They never really leave us!

http://www.poodleforum.com/37-pet-memorials/194450-do-we-really-lose-them.html#post2245834


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Becky, I am so sorry to hear about Sophie. There are very select and special people in the world who take on a sick dog and love it deeply. I hope you spend the remainder of Sophie's time making amazing memories. I'm sending you both my love.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh, precious Sophie. I'm so sorry to hear that. :-(


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

God bless you for loving her and caring for her. I know how you feel, ny Ginger was recently diagnosed with cancer. its so heartbreaking. I pray God blesses both of these precious babies/


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words. I'm sorry about Ginger too.  


Sophie's appetite is out of control. I'm sure it has to do with her tumor and where it is near her bowels. She's never acted out around food but just today she's tried to counter surf (never has before) and she jumped onto the top of her plastic kennel/crate to get at the small bowl of treats I keep up there for rewarding her for going in each day. I've already increased her food (because she was losing weight) but now I think I might have to increase the frequency of food too. She's not a naughty girl so this must be a desperate cry for food. I think I'll feed her 3 times a day with an evening kong with treats and see if that helps.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are being a great nurse to dear Sophie. I am sure she will do well longer with you than she might have with many other people. I am so sad this has happened so soon.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> You are being a great nurse to dear Sophie. I am sure she will do well longer with you than she might have with many other people. I am so sad this has happened so soon.


Thank you. I'm trying for this girl. I find myself analyzing her every move...watching her to figure out how she's feeling so I can know if she in pain or hungry or bored. She's a very stoic dog and is very hard to read if you don't know her. After she ate her dinner, she fell asleep on the mat in the kitchen while I made school lunches. I guess dinner appeased her appetite for now.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry Becky. No matter how much we expect something down the road, nothing ever seems to prepare us for such heart breaking news. One thing's for sure. Sophie is very lucky to have found your family to love and care for her for this time. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor sweet girl! I am so glad that she has a home like yours for however much time remains. Hugs from Houston.
Mary


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

So saddened to read this (sorry Im joining in so late!)! You are indeed doing the best you can for her and you never know, she may surprise us all and continue to do well under your care! I would increase her meals and see how she feels.
Hugs sent your way!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh no! I am so very sorry to hear this.  I hope she continues to have more good days! HUGS!!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank gosh she has you to care for her, make wise decisions, as give her all the love she needs.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

It not fair! Poor Sophoe. I feel so badly for you and the family. But, she is a lucky girl to have found you.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you all 

I'm so relieved this morning! For the past few days she's not been acting like herself, crazy appetite and acting out in order to get food, yesterday she peed on the floor(she's never had an accident before), and she's drinking even more water than she was before (she drinks a ton!). I forgot to mention before that the vet put her on a week's worth of Temaril P for a phlegmy cough she's had that he thinks is related to allergies. Her cough is gone and she has a few more days of Temaril P left. Out of curiousity, I looked up the possible side effects of that medication and it turns out that it has Prednisone in it! *smacks head* The prednisone can cause all of the new symptoms that have popped up this week that I worried was caused by the growing tumor. I wish my vet would have told me this so I could have been prepared. So, she should go back to how she was before the Temaril P as of Sunday (fingers crossed).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BeckyM that is a great update. Not just vets but our doctors too can be pretty bad about telling us of potential side effects. 

I had a doctor decide that I should take a statin. I never was told about any side effects although I knew to watch out for muscle pain. The next thing I knew I was having drenching sweat hot flashes (way worse than I had in menopause) and they were happening during the day, not just at night! It was horrible. I went on line and did some searching and found that many people reported hot flashes as a side effect of this medication. I stopped taking it, reported my adverse reaction to the FDA and told the doctor about it. I also told her I would never take a statin again since that was the second different one to which I had had severe side effects.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> BeckyM that is a great update. Not just vets but our doctors too can be pretty bad about telling us of potential side effects.
> 
> I had a doctor decide that I should take a statin. I never was told about any side effects although I knew to watch out for muscle pain. The next thing I knew I was having drenching sweat hot flashes (way worse than I had in menopause) and they were happening during the day, not just at night! It was horrible. I went on line and did some searching and found that many people reported hot flashes as a side effect of this medication. I stopped taking it, reported my adverse reaction to the FDA and told the doctor about it. I also told her I would never take a statin again since that was the second different one to which I had had severe side effects.


Yikes! That's scary about the statin. I'm glad you figured it out! 

Sophie's enjoying her more frequent meals/snacks and seems calmer today. I guess when you're starving, you can be a bit frantic. I know that all too well!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so glad Sophie has you to walk with her on her final journey. May it be a long, pleasant, pain free journey for her. 

She's a lucky lady to have you by her side.


----------

